# Auto-Trail Drop Down TV



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

My 2009 Cheyenne has the 15" drop down TV, fitted as an upgrade. It is currently wired through the fitted Freeview box and will only receive digital signals. 
Has anyone successfully modified the installation in order to receive analogue as well?
I can see that if I bypassed the Freeview box I might just possibly, maybe, perhaps be able to get a picture on the monitor, but the sound is fed through the radio head unit which is analogue, and I'm not sure how to deal with that aspect.
Any ideas! 

Pomme


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You would need an Analogue tuner to make this happen.. 
Technically it's possible to do but in reality it's just too much hassle..
The Video and audio feeds are not a problem, a simple AV switch will do that.. An analogue tuner would be fitted into a Video for example and I dont think you want to mess about putting one of those in..!
Some older computer TV tuner cards may do the job ??

Quicker and cheaper to use a portable TV in the poor digital areas..


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I know it's not analogue but I run my lidl satellite tuner through my drop down tv. It's a straight swap moving the scart lead and power lead from one to the other. This means that even when freeview is unavailable I have my sat tuner in reserve. The sound to the JVC unit travels down the same scart lead.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I think you've unfortunately confirmed my thoughts. Back to the portable then!

Cheers


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

I only have a small one :lol: :lol: :lol: Drop down screen that is  

I have an analog/digital TV card for my laptop which I used in my last van. I use it on the rare occasion when we are unable to receive a digital signal.

I have been meaning to post about another related issue. Earlier this year we were on a camp site in Brittany and while watching a DVD on our JVC unit with our windscreen uncovered, (blinds not closed and no silver screens) a very angry looking German woman came up to our van and stood glaring :evil: in at us. We hadn't realised that the door speakers are nearly as loud outside as inside the van.

I have been toying with the idea of adding a jackplug socket somewhere in the dashboard area to connect a small set of speakers and isolating the door speakers when watching TV or DVDs so that we don't upset our neighbours.

Has anyone else had similar problems or any suggestions. SWMBO needs the volume turned up higher than I do. :roll:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes I know what you mean it is a bit of a problem. It helps a little if you adjust the fader so you only get the bulk of the sound through the front and not the back speakers.
Ob the plus side it's brilliant playing Dave Gilmore's Live in Gdansk at high volume.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Aren't analogue sigmnals being switched off this year in the UK? So why would you want to ditch digital for that?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Annsman said:


> Aren't analogue sigmnals being switched off this year in the UK? So why would you want to ditch digital for that?


Well it wont be all areas off till 2012 but yes I agree, sat would be my preferred alternative.


----------

